# Pellet Pro Vertical Cabinet smoker



## Sherman Smith (Mar 16, 2019)

Any of you have the Pellet Pro Vertical Cabinet smoker yet?  If so how do you like it?


----------



## Sherman Smith (Apr 1, 2019)

Well I pulled the trigger on this unit last night, can't wait for it to be delivered.  Now I need to know which pellets to use.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 1, 2019)

Congrats Lunber Jack is my favorite so far, liking the Hickory/Char really well blended with the competition blend of abot 50-50


----------



## Sherman Smith (Apr 9, 2019)

Well smoker came in yesterday, box had minor damage so i opened it up and pulled out everthing.  There are some minor dings and scratches from poor shipping.  I went ahead and asembled the smoker and did the 1st burn at the recomended 350 degrees with some Lumber Jack pellets, everything works great.  Just disapointed with the condition of the smoker being as how it cost $1250.  I did however reach out to Smoke Daddy Inc thru Amazon and they have responded, I will send them some pics tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Sherman Smith (Apr 10, 2019)

So I sent Smoke Daddy Inc some pics of the damage and they promptly replied back with a $50 refund which I think is sufficient for the damages.  Now onto learning how to cook on this unit.


----------



## jppmhami (Feb 5, 2020)

Wanted to ask now that you have had the Pellet Pro Vertical smoker for awhile your thoughts?


----------



## kstone113 (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm curious as well.  I've seen this unit in person and it's a beast!  SmokeDaddy Inc is a great company and doesn't get a lot pub but that put out great products.  This may be the best pellet smoker they have ever done.


----------

